

MIT Media Lab identity - 480,000 logos created in Processing - nopal
http://www.creativeapplications.net/processing/mit-media-lab-identity-processing/

======
Montagist
I like the idea of algorithmic logos/identities - concepts that aren't
specific logos per se but instead provide a set of guidelines through which
one's generated.

~~~
nopal
Yeah, and it seems especially appropriate with the Media Lab.

